# Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail Update



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Due to the fact that we did not hold any qualifying events in 2009, Cabelas will be unable to provide us a spot for the 2010 NTC on lake Winnebago. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused. As the letter below states it was through no fault of the Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail organizers. We will be working closely with Cabelas to guarantee spots for the 2011 NTC and will pass this information on as it is available.

See the attached letter from Cabela's.


----------

